# I am tired of trying



## mjw82704 (Jun 20, 2008)

Have you ever felt this way in your marriage? I feel like I am all argued out. I have nothing else to give. I feel like all my hopes for my life in this marriage are gone based on what my husbands actions. We are working poor, sexless, and a lack of motivation couple. Before I met my husband I thought that I could take on the world but now I feel like I can bearly get through a day. I feel like he never listens to any ideas I have to help us get on top or he just waits until things are so bad then he does something. I resent this.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh, yes. Been there, that is for sure. What's the arguing about and what is all the resentment?


----------



## mjw82704 (Jun 20, 2008)

Money, His job is willing to pay for school but he has not gone in the past 5 years except for one semester. He now says he's going to but I will believe it when I see it. He does not want to get student loans to pay off our credit cards even though we are swimming in debt!!! 28% APR's He won't put things away. We have a small house and I am tripping over things and can't seem to get him to care. I spend a lot of time organizing things around him!!! Wasting my time. We argue about anything you name it. If I say Black he says White etc etc. This is not how I imagined my life. I feel like he hold us back from our financial security which scares me for the future.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

How long have you been married. Sounds like some passive aggressive things going on?


----------

